# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Lojra Fjalesh

## Arbushi

filozofia e lashtesise
Anetar i ri
Posts: 13
(5/5/01 3:52:36 pm)
Reply  ju pelqen :buzeqeshje: )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ketu kalon makina
ketu derdhet benzina
ketu derdhet mielli
ketu derdhet sheqeri
piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppppp
ia ben shoferi 

vicianum2
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 54
(7/6/01 2:20:30 am)
Reply  për shkollarët e vegjël
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 N' shkollën fillore
shkoi Agroni,
iu thotë shokëve
mos vononi,
tash ai din
se çka është mësimi,
për çdo ditë
shkon te Agimi,
ata bashkë mësojnë, hej
ata bashkë mësojnë.

(kjo është këngë, por notat në pentagram nuk po di t'i shkruaj, kështu që mund ta shpikni melodinë vetë ose të kërkoni ndihmë nga mësuesi) 

MjellmaKo
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 93
(2/25/02 12:46:44 am)
Reply  Qesh ...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Qesh e vogel e urrita
Ne prehen te nenes u merzita
Nuk di me shku as me lexu
Drejt ne Shkolle po du me shku

Ju pershndes kudo qe jeni,
MjellmaKo 

ditix
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 1
(3/1/02 11:05:26 am)
Reply  Keto ja kendoj Geas
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kemi nje lope 
Me yll ne balle
ja mjelim qumeshtin 
ja bejme gjalpe

Ja mbledh mamaja 
ne nje qypashke
Kjo lopa e Geas eshte balashke. 

ditix
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 2
(3/4/02 3:51:34 am)
Reply  te tjera te Geas
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cimi Cimi pupeza 
Pupeza gatuante
Tartabiqi luante
Valle ke martonte
Breshken e Ugareve 
Valle ke i jepnin 
Luanin e maleve

(Kendohet duke kapur me majat e dy gishtave treguesi dhe i madhi kurrizin e dores se vogelushes )

Nani nani Gean oo
te rritet e vogla oo
te behet sa shoqet oo
te kaloj versniket oo
ato qurraniket oo
ato jarganiket oo


Hopa moj hopa marshalla 
kercen kendon dhelpera
lart o moj n'ato thekera
Thote moj c'jam e bukra 
Thote moj c'jam e mira 
une moj driteshkurtra





shiu i veres
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 2
(3/15/02 10:21:36 pm)
Reply  Re :perqeshje: o kjo ju pelqen???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Macja ime ka qe mbrem
Me macokun eshte zen
O sa keq, o sa keeeeeeq
Turp per macen qe si flet

Ujku ka mbetur pa dhembe
Lopa ja shkeli me kembeee
O sa miiiir, o sa miiiiir
Ujku eshte egersireee 

shigjeta
Moderatore
Posts: 251
(3/15/02 11:58:34 pm)
Reply  Re: Re :perqeshje: o kjo ju pelqen???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 shi shi bobo shi
hypi plaka mbi cati
poqi 3 kulac te zi
nje e poqi nje e dogji
nje e hengri me gjithe 
zogji 

Orioni
Pionier 
Posts: 196
(3/26/02 11:06:30 pm)
Reply  Hahaha, ca teme...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 MESUESE ARTA.

O mesuse Arta,
pse me vure katra,
une desha pesa,
ja ku esht' deftesa,
deftesa u gris,
msusja u bo pis,
shkoi me u la,
lindi kalama,
kalamani vdiq,
i erdhen miq,
miqt' i perzuri,
i erdhi burri,
burri nga fshati,
nusja nga Berati.


KARAMELE "ZANA."

Karamele "Zana,"
vijn' nga Tirana,
nga Tirana n'Peshkopi,
ca numri don ti?
Une dua treshin,
macja kapi veshin,
veshi u kput,
macja ra ne lluc,
lluci u shemb,
macja hypi n'tren,
treni u rrezua,
macja u martua.


LAKURIQI I NATES.

Lakuriqi nates,
jepi uje pates,
pata ngordhi,
lakuriqi pordhi...


O Vangjel ku ke ngel
mu ne bace si kanace
mu ne lluc si derrkuc
mu ne gjol si kaqol


TITINA.

Titina moj Titina
sa lek te ben kaptina
kaptina ben 2 lek
Titina ra n dyshek
dysheku u palos
Titina ra ne kos
kosi u thartua
Titina u martua
Shkoi ne Itali
per nje burre te ri
shkoi te mbreti
Mbreti e qerasi
Qurret ja perplasi.


Xhepi im i vogel,
c'fare kerkon nga mua?
Nje shami te paster
per qurret... kshu... hundet e tua.
Kur s'e ke me vete,
dukesh i shemtuar.


Eshte arapi zi ketu?
Jo, jo, jo.
Tri here kemi me vrapu,
T'katren here ta gjejm ketu,
Ti je e mir
Ti je e bukur
Ti je edhe me e bukur. 


-Ku ishe?
-Mrena n'shishe.
-Me ca dole?
-Me rrovole.
-Ca vrave?
-Nje sorkadhe. (..nje makine jugosllave..)
-Po tjeter?
-Nje keter. (..nje leper..)
-Po mo?
-Asgjo.

----------


## Butësi

po ate lojen e fjaleve per gishtat e dores e din njeri

----------


## vaioletm

Bufi beri dasem
t'gjith i thirri, t'gjith i ftoi
kukumjaçken e harroi
kukumjaçka u zemrua
pse s'me thirri bufi mua.


Faleminderit per ato vjershat e tjera...neser do te filloj t'ia kendoj femijve te mij qe pa u gdhire.

----------


## vaioletm

Mollmollkuqe fluturo
se te erdhi burriii
burri nga fashati
nusja nga Berati
mollmollkuqja fluturoi
Maria Chiaren e martoi...

----------


## Inteligjentja

> Bufi beri dasem
> t'gjith i thirri, t'gjith i ftoi
> kukumjaçken e harroi
> kukumjaçka u zemrua
> pse s'me thirri bufi mua.
> 
> 
> Faleminderit per ato vjershat e tjera...neser do te filloj t'ia kendoj femijve te mij qe pa u gdhire.


...do ti beja per peshqesh
nje ari plot me lesh.  :ngerdheshje:  (vazhdimi ky qe te mos keqkuptohemi)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> ...do ti beja per peshqesh
> *nje ari plot me lesh.*  (vazhdimi ky qe te mos keqkuptohemi)


\

Kjo po qe qenka mbyllje,jo ato te tjerat  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EDLIN

> po ate lojen e fjaleve per gishtat e dores e din njeri


Di une nje, po nuk jam i sigurt nese eshte ajo qe kerkon ti apo jo:

1- ki ishte drizo-buboshi( imadhi)
2- ki lepiro-kudhoshi (treguesi)
3- ki i glati pa ment (i mesit)
4- ki i bukuri i unazes 
5-ki i vogli i nanes

----------


## Besoja

Yrlyly tyrlyly
Seç kam rën' në dashuri
Seç kam rën' e s'ngrihem dot
Do të marr tre dit' raport

Dola nëpër parqe
Nëpër rrugë dola
Më folën tre veta
Unë nuku ju fola

Do tja mbaj vetes me thikë
Po s'më deshe ti moj xhan
Nga kjo botë do të ikë
Me kok' mbështet në lavaman

----------


## vaioletm

Mu kujtua sot :
PER NJE SHKRONJE
Per nje "m" qe ti se ve
fjala"mik" behet "ik"
ç'ben keshtu more Besnik?
A i thuhet mikut ik?!
Per nje "d" qe ti se ve
fjala "dere" behet "ere"
dhe shtepia mbet pa dere!


He de se duhet dhe ky rifreskimi i vjershave...na i beka mire shpirtit

----------


## projekti21_dk

një fare të vjetër, sa mezi e kujtova:

kikiriki zhaba
m'rrehi baba
dola dej te sana
m'rrehi nana
hypa mi kosh
thirra o Xhemajlosh
Xhemajloshi lujke
pula gatujke
maca tëhollojke
zogu marojke.

----------


## Robbery

> po ate lojen e fjaleve per gishtat e dores e din njeri


Fillon nga gishti i vogel..
Kicimici i nanes,
I bukri unazes,
budallai i shokeve,
lepiresi i eneve,
shtypesi i morrave. 
:P...

----------


## thirsty

> po ate lojen e fjaleve per gishtat e dores e din njeri


Po. E di..........

----------


## thirsty

hahahaha

Faleminderit.  :ngerdheshje:  Shume Faleminderit 
Kujtimet :P

----------


## Station

Djali thuthuq :ngerdheshje: 
*Talamaja talaviça
Tapeni talin
Te më vrau tëmën
Tali ta tatër tëm.*

----------


## Marya

> Djali thuthuq
> *Talamaja talaviça
> Tapeni talin
> Te më vrau tëmën
> Tali ta tatër tëm.*


po ti c'kerkon tek vogelushet shqiptar
eh c'na genjen mendjia :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> po ti c'kerkon tek vogelushet shqiptar
> eh c'na genjen mendjia


Hahahahaaaaa sa e madhe që je, tani që the Ti e pashë që qënka temë për vogëlushët :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe: 
Po mirë punë e madhe, dalim ndonjëherë këtej për nipçet dhe mbesat.

P.S. Nuk e kam unë fajin edhe Beso gjysh është dhe hyn te kjo tema.

----------


## thirsty

Ma jep doren, qenke semure
dora te digjet si furre
i semuri ate deshi, ta ndihmonin
buzeqeshi e falenderoi me gjithe deshire
te gjithe cunat zemer mire

----------


## thirsty

Kam nje sheleg
do ta ther per drek
dreka kaloi
shelegu shpetoi

----------


## Black`Angel

*maca mace pis pis
çka dollapi qe leviz 
esht miu koço miu
gjitha pjata i lepiu

-------------------------------

xhepi im i vogel
ça kerkon nga mua
1 shami te paster
per hundet e tua*

----------


## thirsty

shi shi babashi
pordhi plaka ne mulli 
nje e poqi
nje e dogji
nje e hengri me gjithe zogj


 :ngerdheshje:  



Dy pata nje patok
Po kercenin Rock

Dy pata nje lejlek
po kecejne pa breke




Mace,mace tullumbace
pse si pren ato mustaqe
une e shkreta jam semure
me 40 temperature
me dhemb koka
me dhemb barku
por me shume
me dhemb stomaku

----------

